# RecipeDB - Screwys JSAA Clone



## Screwtop (28/7/10)

Screwys JSAA Clone  Ale - American Amber Ale  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes Sugar is used by JS to achieve assist their low attenuating Tooheys yeast. 90 min boil. Mash @ 67°C for 75 min, add the sugar to the kettle with 15 min to go. Any good liquid English yeast can be used but S-04 is fine if given an additional week after fermentation ceases to reduce acaldehyde.    Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      3 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt    0.75 kg Weyermann Munich I    0.25 kg TF Dark Crystal    0.15 kg TF Crystal     0.3 kg Cane Sugar       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      30 g Williamette (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 20mins)    10 g Super Alpha (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 60mins)       Yeast     11 g DCL Yeast S-04 - SafAle English Ale         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.048 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.013 (calc)   Bitterness 25.9 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.54%   Colour 26 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## MarkBastard (28/7/10)

Put some aside for me, I want to try it. I'll just rock up to your house on Sunday okay?


----------



## Screwtop (28/7/10)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Put some aside for me, I want to try it. I'll just rock up to your house on Sunday okay?




Have to drink something else, last batch dissapeared quick. Since you're coming bring some of yours :lol:

Screwy


----------



## Acasta (28/7/10)

Sorry but, why the 90min boil when the first add of hops is 60min?
and is cane sugar just house hold sugar?


----------



## beerbog (28/7/10)

Acasta said:


> Sorry but, why the 90min boil when the first add of hops is 60min?
> and is cane sugar just house hold sugar?



Apparently gets rid of the hot break :beerbang:


----------



## Acasta (28/7/10)

ahh kk cool, just checking, its done before the hop additions?


----------



## Screwtop (28/7/10)

Acasta said:


> Sorry but, why the 90min boil when the first add of hops is 60min?
> and is cane sugar just house hold sugar?




Very common biol regime add 60 min hops after 30 min. Cane Sugar = Table sugar.

Screwy


----------



## Acasta (28/7/10)

Awesome, looks like one to add to the list mate!


----------



## Galamus (29/7/10)

Why add sugar at all? Just curious.


----------



## Acasta (14/8/10)

Brewed this up and racking now. Ended up spilling about a litre. Had about 10.5L of 1.056. Tested today (day 4) and it smells average and its down to 1020.
Anyone made this yet? What should i be expecting?


----------



## Acasta (14/8/10)

Hmmm, well i guess mine is a bit screwed up ay screwy? haha. Ill just let it go for a while. The temps are fairly stable. Hopefully it comes out well and ill proberly dilute it more for next batch

Thanks for deleting your post, now i look crazy.


----------



## Screwtop (14/8/10)

Acasta said:


> Hmmm, well i guess mine is a bit screwed up ay screwy? haha. Ill just let it go for a while. The temps are fairly stable. Hopefully it comes out well and ill proberly dilute it more for next batch
> 
> Thanks for deleting your post, now i look crazy.




hehe, silly bugger I commented re the JSGA recipe. Yours should be fine, maybe make up 1 litre of wort and add 1/4 pack of US-05, pitch that when actively fermenting, should get it going again and get it down, so long as you have a stable fermentation temp.


Screwy


----------



## Acasta (14/8/10)

I racked it and have the US-05 at the bottom, and also some from another batch. Ill step some of that up if it looks slow.
Thanks.


----------



## Blue Dawg (14/8/10)

I'm having a crack at this Amber at the moment, first go with S-04 and It seems to get out of the blocks well and dies in the arse half way through fermenting. 

It came down from 1048 to 1018 in 3 or so days, then slowed up to 1014 at day 6. Now at day 8 and its still slowly bubbling.

Taste from the sample is Deelux, must be patient grasshopper...


----------



## Screwtop (14/8/10)

Blue Dawg said:


> I'm having a crack at this Amber at the moment, first go with S-04 and It seems to get out of the blocks well and dies in the arse half way through fermenting.
> 
> It came down from 1048 to 1018 in 3 or so days, then slowed up to 1014 at day 6. Now at day 8 and its still slowly bubbling.
> 
> Taste from the sample is Deelux, must be patient grasshopper...




Sugar is used to improve attenuation of the Tooheys yeast used by JS, S-04 works pretty well in leiu. Be sure to maintain fermentation around 20C for this yeast. Once at TG allow another week for it to clean up Acetaldehyde before kegging/bottling.

Screwy


----------



## Blue Dawg (12/9/10)

Cheers Screwy, top brew..


----------

